
Will It Shuffle? - mbostock
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/shuffle/compare.html
======
IgorPartola
Can't find the button for getting it to use the custom algorithm...

~~~
mbostock
If you edit the algorithm in the textarea, it will automatically refresh the
visualization.

Edit: I added a checkbox to control the auto-refresh behavior.

~~~
IgorPartola
Thanks. It's a damn shame this didn't make it to the front page. It's a lot of
fun.

